# P239 as CCW... Your thoughts?



## Profiler (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey all...

I am a new shooter, I have a Beretta 92 FS that I love.

I'm now looking for a CCW and the Sigg P2 399 mm is at the top of my list. I want your thoughts, good, bad or ugly. Especially in California!

I don't have too many other preferences at this point, I really like stainless or aluminum (absolutely not polymer!) if you have other thoughts, I am open, as long as you remember I am in California!

Thanks in advance!

Profiler

Who says a girl can't shoot well?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The weight with mag is 29.5 oz according to the Sig website. Considering you only get 8 rounds of 9mm in a gun almost as heavy as the 92FS, I wouldn't.

I too prefer metal guns to polymer but for a concealed carry gun - I suck it up and go polymer. I carried a Beretta 92 fullsize for 3 years, but I currently have back issues and can no longer carry something that big and heavy. I tried a Sig 224 last year (basically a cut down 226 that is the size of a Glock 26) - and while it is Glock 26 sized, it was almost as heavy as a Beretta 92 as well. After trying it IWB 2 times for 10 minutes, I had to take it off fast each time. Ended up selling it. This 239 is a little bigger, but about the same weight as that 224 I tried.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

If you don't mind the weight, the 239 is a great carry gun! With an IWB and a stout leather belt, I hardly notice mine.


----------



## Mbulger (Apr 27, 2012)

I carry my Sig P-239 in an OWB holster with a real gun belt. The weight is not noticed much when you use a proper belt. The gun is ideal to carry high, and just to the right of my buttock, (right handed) and not over the outside of my hip. You will be well served to find a gunshop where you can try several different holsters on before purchase, or else you end up with a drawer full like most of us have. Learn to shoot the P-239, well. You said you are from California, ( So am I, the operative word being, "from") Look around for an IDPA, or USPCA club at a range near you, visit and ask to try it, with some instruction. These guys and girls, are more than happy to help a new shooter and will suck you in to competing, but don't worry, it can become a great hobby and you will learn to draw from a holster, shoot quick and accurate, all while being under stress, ( a timer). Don't think it will make you a gunfighter, but the training in holster, speed and accuracy will only help your confidence, if you are going to carry concealed. You will be well served with the P 239 as a carry weapon, but I also advise leaving CA for a more gun friendly state, if you can.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The P239 is a fine weapon, but if I may, why do you say "absolutely not polymer"?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> The P239 is a fine weapon, but if I may, why do you say "absolutely not polymer"?


I was that way at one time. They'll come around.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Mbulger:


> but I also advise leaving CA for a more gun friendly state, if you can.


Arizona is right across the border to the east. Not too far from LA.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

desertman said:


> GCBHM:
> 
> I was that way at one time. They'll come around.


LOL, well anyone who doesn't have a look at polymer guns really misses out on some of the finest guns made, not to mention the fact that they are proven reliable, lighter and often less expensive than the all steel guns. You can get a Glock 19 for almost half what you can get the P239 for, and it gives you twice the capacity. Of course, being in CA, the cap is 10 rounds, but you have the Shield, and now the G43, that is a lot lighter (the Shield is 10oz lighter) for EDC than the P239, which I really like. It's a fine pistol! Nothing wrong with carrying it at all. Just hate to see folks cut themselves off from other really good guns. Heck, the Sig P320c is a really nice pistol under $500, and perfect for EDC.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Profiler:
I'm assuming you're a women.


> Who says a girl can't shoot well?


I would suggest looking at a lot of different guns too see which ones conceal well for a women. Please, do not carry it in a purse. Carry it on your person. Sig's are excellent handguns, although somewhat bulky. The Sig Model 238 .380, Model 938 .9mm and Model 290 .9mm are better suited for concealment. The 238 and 938 are single action semi auto's which should be carried in condition one "cocked and locked" meaning a round in the chamber and the thumb safety on. This does have it's drawbacks. The Model 290 is double action only, same as a hammerless revolver such as the S&W Model 642. It has a long trigger pull for each shot same as the revolver. However, it is polymer framed. I only mentioned these as they are the most concealable of the Sig Sauer line of handguns. I would suggest going to a gun store and looking at a wide variety of handguns to see which ones will suit your purpose. Make sure you buy one from a reputable manufacturer. When you've made your choice you can go on line and find out whether there are any major issues with that gun. I wouldn't advise buying one from a major sporting goods store as their sales people may not be that knowledgeable when it comes to guns. They tend to work in many departments.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> LOL, well anyone who doesn't have a look at polymer guns really misses out on some of the finest guns made.


No argument there, brother. I have a variety of guns of all different types of construction/materials. For some reason I always end up going for the Glocks for every day carry. Never had any type of issue whatsoever with any of them. I also like the Springfield line, no real issues with those either. Except once on my XD40 Sub Compact, the loaded chamber indicator got stuck. A small metal shaving, probably from when the retaining pin was driven in, worked it's way into the channel causing the indicator to get stuck. But that's about it.



> Just hate to see folks cut themselves off from other really good guns.


So do I, So do I.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I have a Sig P226 and love it. But like you, for EDC, I end up going back to Glock. I guess I've shot just about every Sig and Glock available before the newer offerings, but I've settled on the Glock 19 Gen4. It is the best all purpose/EDC gun I have found. If I had to go with only one pistol, it would be the G19, hands down.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

The Sig P239 is my carry gun and also my favorite gun. I would buy either the .40 or .357 Sig gun. The larger frame lets you shoot all 3 calibers just by changing barrels. The gun is too heavy if 9mm is all you are wanting to shoot out of it. They are great shooting guns and feel real good with Hogue rubber grips. If 9mm is what you are set on buy a Sig P938.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

I do it using a IWB holster with no problem. It is one great pistol.:mrgreen:


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Love my 239 and have both Comp-tac IWB and a paddle holster (that i prefer) for OWB carry. Ive fired over 14,000 rounds with no reliability issues.

That said, i made the mistake of buying a G26 several years ago and it has become my favorite for carry.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I read people say they carry a full size Desert Eagele or a Walther PPX or even a full size 1911 concealed.
The Sigs are good guns and when a Sig on your hip makes you smile, than go for it.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

double post


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

GCBHM said:


> LOL, well anyone who doesn't have a look at polymer guns really misses out on some of the finest guns made, not to mention the fact that they are proven reliable, lighter and often less expensive than the all steel guns. You can get a Glock 19 for almost half what you can get the P239 for, and it gives you twice the capacity. Of course, being in CA, the cap is 10 rounds, but you have the Shield, and now the G43, that is a lot lighter (the Shield is 10oz lighter) for EDC than the P239, which I really like. It's a fine pistol! Nothing wrong with carrying it at all. Just hate to see folks cut themselves off from other really good guns. Heck, the Sig P320c is a really nice pistol under $500, and perfect for EDC.


the weight saving on polymer guns don't come from the polymer is the striker fired guns, it has a lot of less parts unlike a DA/SA HK USPc or the P2000 series as Polymer frames but heavy as aluminum frame guns a 239 in .40 is in my carry rotation BTW.


----------

